# Eyes: the soul of a dog!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love looking into the eyes of my dogs, it's how I read them!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

You have such a stunning bunch of chis !! And yes i love looking into my babies eyes to, they can tell you so much more than their body lauguage can.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

awesome post! I agree 100%


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

sammyp said:


> You have such a stunning bunch of chis !! And yes i love looking into my babies eyes to, they can tell you so much more than their body lauguage can.


Thank you, likewise! Dogs are so special, whatever they feel, it's in their eyes!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Totally agree, I love what they say with their eyes!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

OHH YES !!! Just been at some friends house..they where so fake and mean to me, love comming home to my best friend, that always treats me well <3


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

& vice-versa! That's how they read us too!! I love the way they look back at us with so much love and loyalty. I've never felt that emotion from any other living thing even tho my hubby & I have a very strong loving relationship.


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

That is exactly how I feel. So much said with those tiny eyes.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

ah yes, they eyes......the windows to your soul....I swear when my Archie looks at me, he's looking right into my soul. 

sigh........


Your pups are all gorgeous!! Does your little blue smooth coat have blue eyes??????


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful fur babies...I agree, if you want to see unadulterated adoration, look into your dogs eyes...pure love !


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful babes!! Ah yes, you are right--Lulu melts me. <3


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Me too.. I so feel the same!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the dog eye photos.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aweeee so sweeeeeet <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Totally agree, I love what they say with their eyes!


You have some amazing eyes at your house Jayda! Beautiful


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Totally agree! I love talking to ravioli and seeing him look up at me with those big trusting eyes
View attachment 35706



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

eye picture thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :albino:


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm watching you...


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hehe ok here is 2 of ninja


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

Planning a new naughty trick to play...


----------



## Festus' Grandma (Nov 25, 2012)

Ravioli: What a wonderful creative name! Adorable nose!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, just saw this. They look light blue in this pic...they are actually a blue/grey.


----------



## Festus' Grandma (Nov 25, 2012)

Everyones dog eye pics are so wonderful. I am just mesmerized when I look into Festus eyes and he is looking back at me with love. I can't walk away. I just have to stay and soak it in.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Festus' Grandma said:


> Ravioli: What a wonderful creative name! Adorable nose!


Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I melt when Stella gives me her "love you" eyes!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

